# Shotgun beads at night....



## Nunk (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi fellas. Here in PA we can not affix a light to our gun to hunt furbearers at night. When I am calling at night, I normally use my Remington 870 Super Mag. In the past, I would tape a small mini-mag light at the end of my barrel (with red lens) and that would light up the bead so I could sight down the gun onto the eyes of the predator. I hunt mostly with a partner, so they work the call and light and I shoot, or vice versa. My question is this, now that I can't do that, when we have "eyes" at 30 yards, how can I see the bead of my shotgun to get on target? Are there other things I can do? I know this sounds like a stupid thing, but if I can't see the bead of my shotgun I can't be accurate or sure of my shot. HELP!! Thanks.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

have you tried one of those fiberobtics sites?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

HI-VIZ is a brand that is inexpensive and really can pick up light.


----------



## Nunk (Oct 17, 2004)

I have thought about them. However, they do not light up. They are wonderful in low light conditions but at 2AM with no moon, I'm not gonna see them!! I am going to have them installed on my shotguns because the old eyes are going, but I don't think they are going to help me. Thanks for the advice though. Maybe a headlamp like the **** hunters wear? I have a call into my local WCO about it. I'll keep you informed. Thanks again.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

They have those clip on lights ( clip onto a hat bill) made for flyfisherman. They may shine too far down, but might work. How about a scope with an illuminating reticle, or a red dot? Here in NC we can't use any type of projecting light, but the red dot or illuminating reticle either one are just fine. The red dots are usually adjustable to a very low light.


----------

